# [REQ] St. Louis



## Jabroni (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello everyone...

I'm going to be in St. Louis for the July 4 fireworks display and was hoping to get some decent pictures containing the fireworks with St. Louis and the arch in the background.

Anyone know of any good locations to achieve this? (obviously, somewhere on the Illinois side of the river)


----------



## angelucapet (Jul 2, 2004)

Jabroni said:
			
		

> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm going to be in St. Louis for the July 4 fireworks display and was hoping to get some decent pictures containing the fireworks with St. Louis and the arch in the background.
> 
> Anyone know of any good locations to achieve this? (obviously, somewhere on the Illinois side of the river)



It really depends on the type of shot you are wanting to get. The only good place I can think of, outside of standing on the highway to get the shot, is to go across the river onto one of the riverboat casinos. (example: http://www.explorestlouis.com/images/index/index.asp_r4_c9.jpg)

However, you can get some really great shots with the Old Courthouse towards the bottom of the arch, the upper half of the arch and the fireworks above that. Those usually turn out pretty good. I would also check and see if you can get rooftop access or at least on an upper floor of one of the many hotels nearby. 

They are also doing a foodwalk on the Eads Bridge (just a little north of the arch over the Mississippi) and you might be able to get some good shots if you are down towards the IL end of it. 

hope this helps! Have fun down there and if you are going to the Fair be sure to bring comfy shoes and plenty of water. It can get really hot and unbearable down there.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 2, 2004)

When I was there about 7 years ago I found a little side road on the Illinois side. If you get on the freeway and head east towards IL over the bridge take the very first exit which (if I remember) comes out by a gas station on your left. Turn left at that off ramp, a block or two down that road take another left and that should put you on an industrial backroad (again from memory) and that road is seperated from the river only by a chainlink fence, but is low enough to get solid shots without the fence being a problem. Plus if you use a long shutter you can catch city lights and tailight blur from pssing cars on the bridge and streets along with the fireworks and Arch. Good luck! Can't wait to see your shots, of the few cities I have been to St.Louis is one of my fav's.


----------



## Jabroni (Jul 2, 2004)

Fantastic. Thank you both very much for your comments. If my photos turn out ok, I will most definately post them.

Have a great 4th!


----------

